# [V] PC-Spiele (Steam)



## moinmoin1 (8. August 2012)

Hallo.

Ich biete hier 3 Spiele an, welche alle problemlos in Steam aktivierbar sind (auch per Steam-Trade).

Die Spiele:

Batman: Arkham City
LA Noire
Rage

Preise sind alle verhandelbar. Je weniger Interesse, desto günstiger. Grob anfangen würde ich bei der Hälfte des Marktwertes, ansonsten könnt ihr auch einfach Preise vorschlagen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. August 2012)

An Rage hätte ich für 6€ Interesse.

Wie würde das ablaufen? Bist ja noch neu hier.
Erst das Spiel via Steam-Gift zusenden dann zahlen?


----------



## moinmoin1 (9. August 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> An Rage hätte ich für 6€ Interesse.


Wäre für mich in Ordnung.



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Wie würde das ablaufen? Bist ja noch neu hier.
> Erst das Spiel via Steam-Gift zusenden dann zahlen?


 Eigentlich erst bezahlen und dann die Ware. Wenn aber niemand anderes ein Gebot für Rage abgibt, können wir beide das so machen. Ich würde da aber dann noch gerne etwas warten und wenn jemand 6 Euro bietet, aber erst zahlt und dann die Ware möchte, würde ich ihn bevorzugen. So habe ich es bisher immer gemacht, auch wenn ich etwas gekauft habe.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. August 2012)

Welche Zahlungsart stellst du dir denn vor? Paypal? Überweisung?


----------



## moinmoin1 (9. August 2012)

Beides ist möglich. 

von mir aus kann man mir das geld auch bar in die hand drücken.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. August 2012)

Dann biete ich 5€ via Paypal für Rage, zahle dafür zuerst.


----------



## moinmoin1 (9. August 2012)

da Cryptic-Ravage 6€ geboten hat, lehne ich deine 5€ schonmal ab. er ist seit 2004 hier im forum bekannt und aktiv. da würde ich auch sein angebot wahrnehmen. nur bei gleichem oder höherem gebot hättest du den vorzug.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. August 2012)

Dann biete ich eben auch 6€


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. August 2012)

moinmoin1 schrieb:


> Wäre für mich in Ordnung.
> 
> Eigentlich erst bezahlen und dann die Ware. Wenn aber niemand anderes ein Gebot für Rage abgibt, können wir beide das so machen. Ich würde da aber dann noch gerne etwas warten und wenn jemand 6 Euro bietet, aber erst zahlt und dann die Ware möchte, würde ich ihn bevorzugen. So habe ich es bisher immer gemacht, auch wenn ich etwas gekauft habe.


 
Gut, es eilt ja nicht. 
6€ sind ok. Vergiss aber nicht: Bei Zahlung via PayPal hättest du halt noch unnötige Gebühren am Hals. 
Überlegs dir. Wenn du einverstanden bist (erst Key, dann Geld) nehm ichs. Oder halt Vorabzahlung via PayPal, aber das ist ja dann ein Nachteil für dich. Melde dich einfach.


----------



## moinmoin1 (21. August 2012)

hey.
also bei rage muss ich leider noch immer vertrösten, weil jemand mehr geboten hat, aber noch diese woche im urlaub ist.

falls der deal dann doch nicht zu stande kommt, melde ich mich nochmal, ansonsten ist das spiel weg...es sei denn jemand bietet acht euro oder mehr.


----------



## Keksautomat (21. August 2012)

Gefundene Keys? 6EUR für Rage, von wegen.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. August 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Gefundene Keys? 6EUR für Rage, von wegen.


 Ist das so ungewöhnlich? Okay, ich konnte jetzt speziell bei Rage keinen Key als "Zubehör" für eine Grafikkarte finden, aber allgemein fände ich das jetzt nicht besonders verdächtig.

Registrierten CD key verkaufen (Recht, Onlinespiele, Grafikkarte)


----------



## moinmoin1 (22. August 2012)

ähm...leute??? alle diese spiele liegen als gifts in meinem account vor. wer sich vorher davon überzeugen möchte, kann mich als friend in steam adden. einfach pn an mich...

es sind KEINE keys!
ich selbst würde niemals keys kaufen, weil man nie weiß, ob diese im nachhinein gesperrt werden. dies ist mit gifts nicht möglich.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. August 2012)

Wie eben bei Gamestar geschrieben streiche ich mein Gebot. Erst sagst du "Ist ok", dann per PN "du musst auf jemanden warten der im Urlaub ist und das Spiel auch will" und jetzt bei Gamestar plötzlich "alle Spiele sind noch verfügbar".
Ich lasse mich nicht gern hinhalten oder verarschen. 

Adios.


----------



## moinmoin1 (24. August 2012)

steht dir zu und ist völlig ok.
aber ein "ist ok" oder eine ähnliche aussage meinerseits, die dir das spiel zusagt, gibt es nicht. das mit dem kontakt auf den ich noch diese woche warte, wird dir auch ein user namens "sandmann" bestätigen, dem ich das ebenfalls mitteilte.
und natürlich werde ich versuchen meine spiele möglichst hoch zu verkaufen. wenn ich dann jemanden habe, der es vielelichtg für 8 euro nimmt, bist du raus mit deinen 6 euro, eben weil ich es dir niemals fest zugesagt habe.

und solange der andere kontakt der mir acht euro geboten hat, wenn er aus dem urlaub wieder da ist, nicht bezahlt hat und ich diesem auch nichts fest zugesagt habe, werde ich auch noch weiter suchen und zwar nicht nur hier und bei der gamestar, sondern überall, wo ich die spiele einstellte.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. August 2012)

Mein Gebot ist wie gesagt gestrichen, kannst es also demnach verkaufen an wen du willst. Bye.


----------

